# Straight Blast Gym Seminar



## Marvin (Mar 19, 2004)

Wolverine Martial Arts presents Straight Blast Gyms Mid-West Regional Director, Paul Sharp, who will be giving a two-day seminar May 22nd & 23rd 2004, from 10:00am to 4:30pm on Functional Jeet Kune Do, which includes fighting in all empty hand ranges.
Open to all skill levels, ages, and individuals! 
Come have fun and see the cutting edge of martial arts training!
Areas to be covered: Stand up, fighting in the clinch and grappling
Cost: 
        $90 if paid before May 19th 
        $105 on or after May 19th
        $55 dollars for one day
For info: 
Marvin Diem (810) 659-0053 /flintdojo@hotmail.com
The seminar will be held at:
The Flint Dojo
1550 Davison Rd
Flint, MI 48506


----------



## Black Bear (Mar 19, 2004)

Paul Sharp is awesome. People should go to this.


----------



## Marvin (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the plug Black Bear, hope to see you at the seminar.


----------



## Black Bear (Mar 29, 2004)

Dude, I'm nowhere near Michigan! smartmonkey was at our studio last summer. His first seminar in Canada, so I guess we're part of SBGi history.


----------



## Marvin (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeah, for some reason I read Edmonton as Ontario. You know us "wacky Americans", and our lack of geographical knowledge!!


----------



## Marvin (Mar 30, 2004)

the seminar dates should read May 29th & 30th


----------



## Marvin (Apr 7, 2004)

3rd times the charm. The SBG seminar date has been moved! It is now June 12th & 13th. Hope to meet some of you.
Marvin


----------

